# Why Is A Head-Covering Mandatory In Gurudwaras?



## asking (Jan 21, 2011)

Why Covering Heads is menedatory in Gurudwaras ?What is reason behind it .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Covering Head .*

Its a sign of RESPECT. Carried over form Culture. To a SIKH the KESH is very Honourable and deserves UTMOST RESPECT. Hence Kesh must be covered at all times even in the home...and by extension in the Gurdwara.
IN Punjabi Culture  a Bare headed person is regarded as not "right"..a sign of GRIEF ...to a woman being bareheaded means her husband is dead...etc etc.

IN Western Culture a gentleman shows respect by REMOVING his hat and going bareheaded..in Church a hat is REMOVED and keeping it ON is a sign of Disrespect...


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Why Is a Head-Covering Mandatory in Gurudwaras ?*

Respect. If we were all wearing a turban then it would be a non issue!!


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Why Is a Head-Covering Mandatory in Gurudwaras ?*

asking ji

You have asked the same question two different times. Gyani and findingmyway jios have given you similar answers. So I have merged the threads into one. And moved both of them to New To Sikhism because this a basic concept. Thanks and please do not post this again.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Covering Head .*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Its a sign of RESPECT. Carried over form Culture. To a SIKH the KESH is very Honourable and deserves UTMOST RESPECT. Hence Kesh must be covered at all times even in the home...and by extension in the Gurdwara.
> IN Punjabi Culture  a Bare headed person is regarded as not "right"..a sign of GRIEF ...to a woman being bareheaded means her husband is dead...etc etc.
> 
> IN Western Culture a gentleman shows respect by REMOVING his hat and going bareheaded..in Church a hat is REMOVED and keeping it ON is a sign of Disrespect...


Gyani Jarnail Singh ji it is pretty hard to add much to the wisdom with succinctness that you share here at SPN.

If I may be guilty of an indiscretion I will like to add an additional aspect for head covering._Specially for female members of the congregation, in practical terms it is also an expression of modesty_._  If a "chunni" is employed by a female, it provides partial coverage to the jewelry one may be wearing (minimum or none is encouraged in Sikh Rehat Maryada) and lower arms.  I know when we were very young our aunt used to use part of her chunni to cover our head too as we will snuggle up to her and as needed._​Regards.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Why Is a Head-Covering Mandatory in Gurudwaras ?*

Ambarsariah ji..
You are too modest Jios..
What you have "added" is a gem...or what we refer to as .."soneh te suhagah..."
It would be rare a person who hasnt yet... seen a Punjabi mother carrying her child while shielding its face from the sun with her chunni..I remember i used to remain in that shade and even in the rain cover my head..while old enough to walk alongside my mum...and a Punjabi female's beauty is enhanced by the chunni much more than the "beauty aids" bought now adays in the market place !! 
Regards Jios


----------

